# Prob mit unerwünschter Werbung bei Forum



## Mc Lellan (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich hab da bei meinem Forum ein Prob mit Massenanmeldungen von nicks mit Sex-Werbung als Link.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das unterbinden kann diese Anmeldungen , da auch Kinder bei mir im Forum sind und ich es nicht schaffe andauernd Nicks am laufendem Band zu löschen.

Wär über jeden Tip dankbar 

Guß Mc Lellan


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: Prob mit unerwünschter Werbung bei Forum*

Dagegen hilft Captcha und in Einzelfällen eine gezielte IP-Sperre.


----------

